
Nintendo 64 Sound Tools - mnem
https://archive.org/details/Nintendo64SoundToolsWindows95Version3.141997
======
taspeotis
It sure feels like N64 era software...
[http://i.imgur.com/Qj4Ow9t.png](http://i.imgur.com/Qj4Ow9t.png)

------
mrspeaker
Are there any online versions of the manuals? What are the "Sound Tools"? The
description is "applications used by musicians to create music for games"
Sounds like some kind of tracker, or DAW... does anyone have any screen shots
or online info about them? (I don't have a windows machine, and I don't even
know what you do with a .iso file anymore!)

~~~
taspeotis
If you install it there is a manual. Several, actually.

Programmer's Manual:
[http://i.imgur.com/yUwNhrZ.png](http://i.imgur.com/yUwNhrZ.png)

User's Manual:
[http://i.imgur.com/zXUkv2T.png](http://i.imgur.com/zXUkv2T.png)

Tutorial: [http://i.imgur.com/RspXq2i.png](http://i.imgur.com/RspXq2i.png)

------
barbs
I don't understand what this is. The .iso file seems to be empty.

~~~
kencausey
Its not empty. It includes autorun installability for Windows (presumably 95
and later) as well as what appears to be a version for SGI which
understandably requires a bit more manual effort. Here is an excerpt of the
Release Notes:

    
    
      Release Contents
    
      ----------------
    
      N64 Sound Tools version 3.14 consists of four different components.
    
      1. Sound Tools
         The Sound Tools are the GUI applications used by musicians to create 
         music for games.  These tools are located in the $(INSTALL)\N64Tools 
         directory.  Where $(INSTALL) is the installation directory (typically C:\).
    
         The two main applications are the N64 Waveform Editor (dse.exe) and 
         the N64 Sequencer (dream.exe).  
    
    
      2. Sound Tools Libraries
         The Sound Tools Libraries contains two different libraries; the Sound Tools
         API Library and the N_Audio Driver for Sound Tools.  These libraries allow 
         programmers to incorporate music created by the PC Sound Tools into their games.
    
         The Sound Tools API Library is located in:
           $(INSTALL)\N64Tools\lib\lib-src 
         The N_Audio Driver for Sound Tools is located in:
           $(INSTALL)\N64Tools\lib\n_gaudio.  
      
         In addition, the library files (.a) are installed in:
           $(ROOT)\usr\lib 
         and the corresponding include files (.h) are installed in:
           $(ROOT)\usr\include\PR.  
    
         Where $(ROOT) is the location of the N64 operating system.  This is so the library 
         files are in the proper directory for linking at compile time.
    
    
      3. Sound Tools Manuals
        This release contains three HTML manuals: the Sound Tools User's Guide,
        the Sound Tools Programmer's Guide and the Tutorial Guide.  Pointers to
        all three manuals have been created under "N64"\"Sound Tools" in your Start
        Menu.
    
        The Sound Tools User's Guide describes how to use the Sequencer and Waveform 
        Editor.  The Sound Tools Programmer's Guide explains the Sound Tools API Library.  
        Finally, the Tutorial Guide gives a brief overview of the process used to create 
        music and incorporate it into your game code.
    
        The Sound Tools Manuals are located in $(INSTALL)\N64Manuals\Sound_Tools.
    
    
      4. Demos
         A number of new demos have been added since the previous version of Sound
         Tools.  These demos illustrate how to use the Sound Tools API Library
         to perform a number of functions, such as fading songs in and out, creating
         sound effects, using markers in a song file, using a lookup table and more.
    
         The demos are located in $(INSTALL)\N64Tools\Demos.  You can compile each demo
         seperately by changing to a specific demo directory and typing 'make'.  Or
         you can compile all demos at once by typing 'make' in the top-level demo
         directory.
    

EDIT: updated repeatedly trying to fix formatting (and personal grammar
failing).

~~~
barbs
Ahh, thanks. Must've mounted it incorrectly somehow!

